# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Grundig SN calculator - RCD AMS V0.0.8.25

## hassan riach

*RCD AMS V0.0.8.25 - Grundig SN calculator - more models* 
Latest update allows to calculate Grundig's code from serial for bigger range of serials.
From now, more Beta 4/5 and similars are supported for fast decoding.  *New units in tool:*  *- Audi, Navigation Plus, 7 612 001 679, 4D0 035 192LX, 24c16 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - Chrysler, P05091610AD, 24c32 by Alpine*  * - Seat, Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 427, 7M0 035 191E, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navi System T5 DVD, 7 612 002 066, 7H0 035 191J, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navi System, 7 612 001 429, 3B0 035 191B, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navi System, 7 612 002 022, 7L6 035 191B, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navi System, 7 612 002 023, 7L6 035 191E, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navigation MFD, 7 612 001 376, 3B0 035 191C, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 676, 3B0 035 191C, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 821, 3B0 035 191DX, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS* * - VW, RCD 210, CQ-JV1874AE, 5K0 035 156, M30879FLFP by Panasonic*  * - VW, RCD 300, 7 643 222 360, 1K0 035 186T, 95640 by Blaupunkt*  * - VW, RCD 300, 7 646 229 360, 1K0 035 186R, 95640 by Blaupunkt* 
Run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate or download exe/installer from:
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MARTECH NEWS*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------

